# Weird TSH and FT4 Results



## Hypoman (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi All,

I am really frustrated, as my doctor doesn't seem to know what is going on with me. I have never been able to get my TSH below around 1.8 - no matter how high I go with my T4 meds. When I increase my dose, my FT4 goes to the very top of the range, but my TSH only comes down to around 2.

I don't feel well when my FT4 is too high, so how am I supposed to get the TSH below 1 if I can't increase any more?

Labs at 150mcgs Synthroid -- did not feel well at all (7/29/2014):

TSH 1.85 (0.450 - 4.500)

FT4 1.78 (0.82 - 1.77)

FT3 3.2 (2.0 - 4.4)

New labs at 125mcgs Tirosint -- feel slightly better (3/26/2015):

TSH 2.36 (0.450 - 4.500)

FT4 1.69 (0.82 - 1.77)

FT3 3.1 (2.0 - 4.4)

Confused.

Thanks,

Hypoman


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If you raise your FT-3, your TSH will likely fall and more importantly, you will feel better.

3.65 is 3/4 of range and your labs show you consistently at 1/2 range.

While I was not trying to reduce my TSH completely suppressed by adding Cytomel to my mix and bringing my labs closer to 3/4 of range for BOTH FT-4 and FT-3.

I for one felt horrible with a FT-4 above 3/4 of range toward upper range.

Lowering your T4 only med and adding Cytomel will likely address your issues. It's important to lower the T4 med because your body will use less once the Cytomel is added.


----------



## Hypoman (Aug 7, 2010)

I started this journey one year ago (and 20lbs less!) at 125mcgs Synthroid and adding 5mcgs Cytomel. Looking back, I'm worried I didn't lower my Synthroid enough when adding the Cytomel, which caused the issues of being over-medicated. For me, that equals water retention and joint pain.

So, I think if I were to try Cytomel again, I would want the total equivalent to be 125mcgs. With that in mind, should I drop to 100mcgs T4, and add 5mcgs T3?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I think dropping to 100 might be too quick of a change. Since Synthroid has a longer 1/2 life it might be a good idea to lower the dose a bit prior to beginning the Cytomel.

I tried Cytomel the 1st time and gave up. A year later I learned about how to better adjust my med's and was able to ease into it.

Your FT-4 is entirely too high but going from 150 to 100 and adding Cytomel might create a very uncomfortable feeling during the adjustment phase.

I would ask your doctor for 125 and try adding Cytomel 1/2 a pill split into 2 doses for a few weeks - retest and if it looks good reduce your Synthroid to 100mcg and try to ease into the full 5mcg pill. I alternated 100/125mcg dosing for awhile

In my opinion - your high FT-4 will cause the difficulty adding Cytomel, or possibly having a very low FT-3 for an extended period of time. Nobody knows, but we do know you struggled adding before so you may struggle again. It's worth it - I can tell you I feel my best yet post TT by adding the Cytomel.

Hopefully I am wrong. I;m just speaking my personal experience.


----------



## Hypoman (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for the responses Lovlkn. My doctor wouldn't lower me to 125, but she did agree to dropping me to 137mcgs. I've been on the 137 for four days now, and I have to say, I feel worse - but I also just had a stressful move to a new apartment, so I'm wondering if the stress is actually causing the problems, and not the medicine. I know 4 days is nothing when it comes to T4, so I'm waiting it out. Also waiting to see if the doctor will allow the addition of Cytomel again.

So frustrated, and through all of this I have gained 20 pounds. Highest weight I have ever been. It's super discouraging. Nothing takes the weight off, and exercise is super difficult because of the exhaustion and body aches. Just hoping to get some balance again soon.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

When do you go back to lab?

There are no Cytomel refills left on your old proscription?

If it were me - I would want to cytomel on hand ready to start once my FT-4 falls into 3/4 of range.


----------

